# Nunchaks



## stephen61 (Nov 28, 2014)

My son is 3 turning 4 in March, he loves teenage muntian ninja turtles, and want all there weapons, problem is I for see the nunchaks that are sold as TMNT toys will last maybe a few days, one month tops.  So I was thinking of getting him a pair of foam padded training chuks but I'm not sure if he is too young for these or if there is something that anyone would recamend that would be better.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 28, 2014)

The whole point of the Nunchaku was that it was something you had on you at all times, like a mechanic carries a wrench. This is no longer the case. I say get him the stupid toy and let him swing them around until he gets sick of it. However, if you want something practical, get him a big foam stick, and hide the furniture.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 28, 2014)

I agree, get the ones from TMNT. It may be just a passing thing that will wear off. 

I see this is your first post, welcome to Martial Talk. Do you study a martial art yourself? We do have a Meet and Greet thread on the site for introductions. Maybe down the road when you get use to the site you may want to drop over there and tell us a bit about yourself. Please do enjoy everything the site has to offer.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 28, 2014)

at 4 years old, the toy would be a better choice.(would it help to tell him to play a little more gentle?).yes they are foam but nunchaku are typicly user unfriendly and at his age he might even hurt himself with foam

happy early 4th birthday to your son
best of luck


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 28, 2014)

welcome to the forum.
get him the gift he wants if they break they break.  Sometimes a large cardboard box will be the thing they play with most but getting what you desire at that age is so important no matter how long it lasts


----------



## Takai (Nov 28, 2014)

I would agree with the previous posts. Get him what his asking for. Are the foam ones better? Yes. But he isn't necessarily concerned with better he just wants TMNT.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 29, 2014)

He's 4 years old. No matter which ones you get him, they're a toy. So get the ones least likely to lead to accidental injury. Personally, I'd suggest trying to find something that amounts to a couple small pool noodles with a *short* cord connecting them. The cord poses a strangulation hazard. And even a short cord carries the possiblity of wrapping arounf a wrist and breaking it.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 7, 2014)

If you want something that he can simply swing around and have fun with, then any of those PVC-core, foam covered nunchaku will do fine.  You can get them for 8 bucks, shipped, from Amazon.com.  

Amazon.com Children s 11 Black Practice Foam Nunchaku with Gold Dragon Foam Nunchucks Sports Outdoors

The only drawback I can think of, is that if he thinks that his self-trained techniques using these kinds of weapons are going to translate over to anything tangible for actual weapons work, he'll be somewhat disillusioned when that time comes, and it may be more difficult to unlearn old habits when it comes to trying to learn on an actual wooden pair.


----------

